# GOODTIMES CAR SHOW



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

"HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW"
HOSTED BY


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

MY BAD PRESS RONG BUTTOM.


HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW 
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES CAR CLUB 

WHEN: SUNDAY JUNE 27 2004
WHERE: AT THE SAME SPOT
TIME:5:AM TILL SOLD OUT

SO COME CHECK OUT SOUTHERNS CALI'S FINEST LOW RIDER, SUV, EURO, BOMBS, LOW RIDER BIKES, TRUCKS TO HIT THE STREET OF HIGHLAND PARK 1 1/2 MILE LONG SOLD OUT EVERY YEAR.

SPECIAL AWARDS FOR BEST OF:
EURO
LOW RIDER
LOW RIDER BIKES
SUV 
BOMBS
OVER ALL TAKE THE $MULA$

FLYERS WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK & WILL POST FLYER ON SITE.
FOR MORE INFO: 323 254 3766 OR 323 256 8720


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

fusk i got confused there a goodtimes cc ( havent been around for a while) and i live by highland park(michigan) thought theyd actually be another mi show. o well


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Me and my car club busted out this year, so we'll be there, i've gone to all the past Goodtimes car shows on Figueroa and they be cracken. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you guys out there.


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

i never been to the Highland park car show but i am not going to miss it this year

Count me in!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is their gonna be a hop contest???????????????


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 29 2004, 10:13 AM
> *Me and my car club busted out this year, so we'll be there, i've gone to all the past Goodtimes car shows on Figueroa and they be cracken. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you guys out there.*


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

highland park is the sht...very nice show


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

Call for info on Car Club Discounts, Discounts only given till march 15, 2004. 

For more info Call: 323 254 3766


----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

Whats crackin? This is Natedog and you know we'll be there! We are going to have our East L.A. chapter of Latin World representing.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

whats up, is this O.G. Natedog from Montebello?


----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey I think you mean from Pico. Ex-prez from Goodtimes. We'll talk later.


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

sounds good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

COUNT TOGETHER CC IN.....SEE YOU IN JUNE ! ! ! !


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

directions please from san diego


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Feb 17 2004, 01:52 AM
> *directions please from san diego*


 From San Diego take 5 fwy North to 110 fwy Pasadena exit Ave-52 go left to Figueroa st. on right side you'll see the show. have Tg: 595-C3. All be passing out flyers at the San Diego Show..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF ANYONE NEEDS FLYERS MAILED TO THEM GIVE ME A RING AT 323 256 8720. THANKS


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2004, 09:01 PM
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS FLYERS MAILED TO THEM GIVE ME A RING AT 323 256 8720. THANKS*


 I do, I am sure I can talk some CROWD c.c. guys to come up sense you came all the way down to support us.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Well be there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

...................... 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Feb 21 2004, 08:49 AM


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

KEEP THIS ON TOP!!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

lets show some support!!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

i was thinking we still got 2 months away

this topic going be like 20 pages long by then



it's ok :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



let's keep it TO THE TOP


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 29 2004, 02:08 AM
> *MY BAD PRESS RONG BUTTOM.
> 
> 
> ...


 shyt!!!!!! I'm sure as hell gonna be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

back on top!!


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Cheryl Mendoza (Dec 2, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY
LOS ANGELES CHAPTER



WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT

EXPECT ABOUT 15 TO 20 CARS FROM US


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

THANX TO GOODTIMES C.C. FOR BEIN AT THE ELYSIAN SHOW ON 3/21.....LETS NOT FORGET ABOUT THEIR SHOW!!! 
SPREAD THE WORD!!!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl Mendoza_@Mar 11 2004, 06:43 AM
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> 
> ...


San Diego chapter too :cheesy:

When is there going to be a flyer posted up? :biggrin: 



Last edited by SDStunna at Mar 25 2004, 06:26 PM


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

back to the top!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TTT


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

T












T















T







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:



Where's the flyer? 



Last edited by Mapo2004 at Mar 28 2004, 07:18 PM


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  
T T T


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

T





T






T


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

BACK ON TOP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Cant wait :uh:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TO














THE 













TOP


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2004, 12:40 AM
> * *


 Hey homie, who do we call to get some Registration forms???
Or how do we do it??? Any info will be appreciated. Thanks. SMURF


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Apr 20 2004, 04:47 PM
> *Cant wait :uh:  *


 plannin on having most of the work done on my truck done by then so I can cruise down


----------



## mrweaselx3 (Jun 24, 2003)

devotions will be there


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

T




T




T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 22 2004, 12:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Apr 22 2004, 12:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2004, 12:40 AM
> *  *


Hey homie, who do we call to get some Registration forms???
Or how do we do it??? Any info will be appreciated. Thanks. SMURF[/b][/quote]
JUST GIVE ME A CALL AT 323 254 3766 OR 323 256 8720 AND I'LL MAIL YOU SOME FLYERS. 

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foey+Apr 23 2004, 01:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (foey @ Apr 23 2004, 01:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Apr 20 2004, 04:47 PM
> *Cant wait :uh:    *


plannin on having most of the work done on my truck done by then so I can cruise down [/b][/quote]
Coo


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## GoodTimesNORCAL (Jul 5, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

HEY GOOD TIMES WHEN IS THE DUE DATE TO REGISTER?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 30 2004, 09:50 PM
> *HEY GOOD TIMES WHEN IS THE DUE DATE TO REGISTER?*


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 30 2004, 10:50 PM
> *HEY GOOD TIMES WHEN IS THE DUE DATE TO REGISTER?*


 DUE DATE WILL BE ON SUNDAY JUNE 20.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

MORE INFO FOR HOPPERS:

HOP WILL BE SPONSORED BY:

L.A. MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS

SINGLE PUMP (3) $200.00 / DOUBLE PUMP$200.00 (3)

& STREET HOP EVERYTHING GOES CRENSHAW STYLE CASH START'S AT $200.00 (3) THE MORE CARS THE MORE MONEY YOU GET!!!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

THANKS GOODTIMES FOR THE INFO


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

DIRECTIONS PLEASE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsider_@May 7 2004, 01:35 AM
> *DIRECTIONS PLEASE *


 NOT SURE WERE YOUR COMING FROM BUT TAKE 5FWY SOUTH OR 5FWY NORTH TO 110 PASADENA FWY EXIT AVE-52 MAKE LEFT TO FIGUEROA ST, SHOW IS ON FIGUEROA ST BETWEEN AVE-52 & AVE-57....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CAN YOU SEND ME SOME FLIERS AT 6218 S. CENTRAL AV LOS ANGELES CA 90001,C/O MAJESTICS CC,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THANKS


----------



## el flaco at la 213 (Mar 29, 2004)

thats firme homie post some other events up ----- soy el flaco from los angeles 213 ---------------------keep up


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## O.C.2.I.E.ROLLER (May 7, 2004)

HEY GUYS COUNT US IN ROLLERZ ONLY

LA CHAPTER

OC-2-IE CHAPTER

SAN DIEGO CHAPTER

WILL BE THERE
WHEN IS THE FINAL DAY TO PRE-REG


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

final day for pre-reg will be one week before show..


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

T


T


T


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2004, 01:46 AM
> *final day for pre-reg will be one week before show..*


 Thanks for the flyers dog i received them yesterday, i left some at the shop, and is it coo to make copies of the other ones, let me know, i don't want to make copies of your flyers with out your approval.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutlass baby (Nov 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlass baby_@Jun 27 2004, 06:50 PM
> *:thumbsdown:*


 :0


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

It was a good show.
LOTS OF RIDES>>>>>ALOT!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

martha was lookin fine as usual...


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jun 28 2004, 03:45 PM
> *martha was lookin fine as usual...*


 send me some pics  

[email protected]


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth+Jun 29 2004, 02:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sexymarth @ Jun 29 2004, 02:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LosAngelesRydr_@Jun 28 2004, 03:45 PM
> *martha was lookin fine as usual...*


send me some pics  

[email protected][/b][/quote]
i will when i get them


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Jun 28 2004, 11:03 AM~1980402
> *It was a good show.
> LOTS OF RIDES>>>>>ALOT!
> *


WAZ UP MARTHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

